

Most creative way to display 42 - vladmiller
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/21835/most-creative-way-to-display-42

======
valarauca1
None of these mention one of my favorite unintended references. The ASCII
character '*' is 42 (in decimal, 0x2A in hex). Which I like to think that
after all that time the only proper answer a computer could respond with to
define life was a wildcard.

